# How often do you get your T4 and TSH checked? Ultrasound?



## Want2FeelGood (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi all. It's been about ten years since my entire thyroid was removed, and have been on oral thyroid ever since. I've been getting my levels checked (T4 and TSH and sometimes thyroglobulin) every 6 - 8 weeks, and a neck ultrasound every 4-6 months. Recently I met two people who had a total thyroidectomy years ago and they get their blood checked every 6 months and an ultrasound once a year!!

How often do you have your thyroid level checked?

How often do you get a neck ultrasound?


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

I get my levels checked 6-8 weeks after a dose change. Otherwise every few months. Likely, you could go 6 months if everything seems OK.

One thing to consider without a thyroid is often people need to be some some sort of T3 hormone in addition to T4 hormone. Check out this recent article: https://thyroidpatients.ca/2020/07/14/visual-bias-inflated-pituitary-hpt/

I've not had an ultrasound yet, but I still have my thyroid and have Hashimotos...so a different situation.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

TT 16 years ago - labs every 6 months now and I have never ever had a neck ultrasound pre or post op


----------

